# 30-06 first 100 years



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey everybody the 30-06 is 100 years old this year and is still considered the top gun by many. I own a Winchester Model 70 30-06 that is a real killer. No point to this post I just think it's pretty cool the ol 06 is a hundred years old and going strong.


----------



## alsatian (Dec 9, 2005)

I remember when I was a kid reading my father's various gun books and magazines and I would bad-mouth the .30-06. Not flat enough. Not modern enough. Other cartridges -- probably magnums of various designations -- put the .30-06 in the shade, I thought. This was before I did any big game hunting of my own.

I recently bought a new Remington Model 700 ADL .30-06 as a foul weather and back-up gun. My current thinking is that I can use this .30-06 as a backup for any hunt I might be on -- coyote, pronghorn, whitetail, elk, black bear, moose, sheep, mountain goat, grizzly bear, brown bear -- and I won't mind taking it out in the rain or other foul weather that might spoil my pretty wood stocked rifles. I think that out to 300 yards the .30-06 doesn't give up much to other cartridges for North American non-dangerous game. I pragmatically realize that the vast majority of my shooting will be less than 300 yards anyway and additionally I do not practice my marksmanship enough to expect to make kills beyond 300 yards reliably. Out to 300 yards, I don't think there is practical difference between the magnums and the .30-06: with a proper zero you can hold on the vitals with the .30-06 just as with the .300 win mag. My son and I went pronghorn hunting two years ago: his shot was about 150 yards, my shot about 240 yards -- well within the capability of the .30-06's ballistics (we used .25-06 and .243 respectively, but the .30-06 would have been entirely suitable, which is my point). I grant that something more may be preferred for grizzly bear and brown bear, but the .30-06 would work as a backup to something heavier, and many grizzly and brown bears have in fact been killed with the .30-06 in the past.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah the 30-06 is a very good cartridge. I still prefer the 308 but would not trade my M1 for any thing. The only gun I own in 30-06 is the M1 off a bench I can hold 10 ring all day with KA ammo at 600yds. Prone not so much but I second it is hard to beat for general hunting.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

People said:


> Yeah the 30-06 is a very good cartridge. I still prefer the 308 but would not trade my M1 for any thing. The only gun I own in 30-06 is the M1 off a bench I can hold 10 ring all day with KA ammo at 600yds. Prone not so much but I second it is hard to beat for general hunting.


Where did you get it?


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

You can get M1's anywhere.

check out springfields sight they have loads of them.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Yeah but those are new and push 1100+. Only two places I've seen that sell old ones are the CMP (I'm not willing to join a club to buy one) and the Garand Guy.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

MT
I'm sure you are aware of this but I do see a couple here - http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=44404376
Is this not what you are referring to?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Yeah but I've always gotten the creeps from the idea of buying from an individual instead of a buisness. It is probably a just a phobia but I've heard too many horror stories of scams.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I have purchased there and it is just like eBay. Watch the sellers feedback, if they have positive feedback with plenty of transactions, the seller will value it and want to keep it that way.
I have better luck on eBay with honesty than I do meeting someone face to face as far as honesty goes.... :2cents:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

The 30-06 is my absolute favorite rifle ever. Youcan really kill any animal on the north american continent with it. I love mine,, no wonder it lasted 100 years :beer:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Militant_Tiger

I bought mine threw the CMP. Joining a club is easy. I shoot SR (service rifle) with it from time to time. Although I prefer to shoot the AR for that. The M1 is fun to go out with and shoot a round with.

The CMP also sends it to your house not just a dealer.


----------

